# Carter Honey



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Has anyone seen or shot one of these lookers? http://www.carterenterprises.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=157&Itemid=223


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

First time Ive saw it. Resembles the older Scott 3 finger im shooting. with the head on the swept part.
Looks like it would be a good one


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks a lot like the old solutions but with a fix for their inability to letdown easily. Sounds like a winner to me. If I wouldn't have just bought an ht3 I would be looking at this one for sure.


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Sounds good


----------



## DoubleRR (Dec 23, 2004)

your father needs one of these for father's day


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
There was a thread here, some time back. When proto type, was anounced and talked about. And was comeing out. But they needed more time to work with it.

Looks like Carter has it, good to go. The Honey looks good. Just might haft to try one. Wondering if they have a 2 finger Honey modle [ Later


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Must not be out yet! LAS is not showing it on their Web Page and Carter Web page does not show it in their pricing/order page. 
Hope someone has one at London to look at and try out.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All

Well like U guys. I was in the need to know. So I called Forrest. He said Honey release is in poduction. And would be available about July or August. Do like the looks of the Honey Release [ Later


============
Add on
The Honey release will come in 3 and 4 finger only. 

But thought U would like to see. What a 2 finger Honey might look like. :wink:


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks sharp!!!


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

The instructions don't address how the positive engagement/disengagement works. Anyone want to say?


----------



## BackcountryBull (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks like a great release. Hope to test one out at our archery shop soon.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Well Lancaster shows the new Carter Honey release, in there new catalogue. Don't think they have them yet tho. [ Later


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Been a while, anyone have any impressions of this one?


----------



## mstevens (Apr 26, 2011)

I have been shooting it for a few months now... Smooth release! A few other shooters have tried it as we'll, we all agree that you have to take it off safe has soon as you hit your anchor and before you start your aiming. Great release and will be shooting it for a while!


----------



## shoot3d (Feb 12, 2012)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Well Lancaster shows the new Carter Honey release, in there new catalogue. Don't think they have them yet tho. [ Later


I had a chance to shoot one in Lancaster's store and I didn't like that you had to manualy push the safety off. I was hoping to pull it back with thumb around safety and then relax the thumb and just pull, but thats just me.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

shoot3d said:


> I had a chance to shoot one in Lancaster's store and I didn't like that you had to manualy push the safety off. I was hoping to pull it back with thumb around safety and then relax the thumb and just pull, but thats just me.



================
X2 thanks for the heads up.
I'm really not for changeing hand position, or hand pressure at time of anchor


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

shoot3d said:


> I had a chance to shoot one in Lancaster's store and I didn't like that you had to manualy push the safety off. I was hoping to pull it back with thumb around safety and then relax the thumb and just pull, but thats just me.


Ewww, I was thinking it was a safety like the Evolution or something...


----------



## sharpshooter60 (Feb 10, 2005)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Ewww, I was thinking it was a safety like the Evolution or something...


I wonder the reason why they didnt make it like the evolution? Simple and safe design, I was under the impression that the honey did work that way. Guess I saved $200..


----------



## mstevens (Apr 26, 2011)

I have both the evolution and the honey. Honestly if you drop the safety off of the honey as soon as you anchor then it really is not a factor. I have had several other guys also try it and they all have come to the same conclusion. The difference for me is that the honey allows you to relax your hand, vs. having to hold the button down. Granted they are both great releases!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All 
Well I have the Evolution and the revolution. I will not buy a new Honey But it will be, just a matter of time. .
I will try to trade for a Honey. Releses are my weekness. :wink: Got to try them all. [ Later


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

It's like the sweet spot 2 by Scott that's what I toght my wife with to shoot back tension I just got her one to play with. She likes the safety.she don't like being hit in the nose drawing it back.she only shoots 44 lb.butt that would be like a man pulling over 80 lb.so those first shots of the day are tough.


----------

